# what are butter worms like?



## Frilled13 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi, wonderin what butterworms are like, how big, how good for the reptile, are they fatty etc. as RLF UK have just got some.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I just bought some for my beardie today - they arent as fatty as waxies but I dont think they are good enough to fed as a staple - good thing as they are expensive lol - my order from live food uk arrived today (ordered yesterday) so they have them in stock they are a similar size as waxies


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

jst like to add as well tried them out on my beardie today and he LOVES them!!! gobbled 2 down in a flash from his bowl (there were other worms in there also) so thats his lot for today but I'm glad he likes them so I havent wasted any money lol!!


----------



## Frilled13 (Mar 4, 2008)

cool, although they look bigger in their pick than waxies, btw, do u need to headcrush?


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

i was gonna try and breed them but i couldnt find the foodplant, there really expensive


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I feed them like waxies, found a site which shows their nutritional value:~
Butter Worms or Trevo Worms


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

animal addict said:


> I feed them like waxies, found a site which shows their nutritional value:~
> Butter Worms or Trevo Worms


so you feed them a mix of honey and wheatabix?


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

lol sorry I meant I feed them to my beardie like waxies (as in chuck them in a bowl - I dont headcruch them they dont seem to be a problem) - I dont feed them anything to keep them just leave them in their tub - I only get one tub per month they spin a cocoon of their substrate which you have to break to get a few out but if you wanted to bulk buy then you can store them in the fridge to preserve them


----------



## butterworms.co.uk (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi guys, great forum,

Just to clear things up.

Butterworms can only grow, and develop in Chile. They eat and live off of the Trevo tree, and are harvested for reptile food.

They are irradiated before leaving Chile, so they very very rarely turn into moths.

They range in size from small (thinner than a wax worm) but about the same length - ideal for babies.

Right up to around 2-3 inches. I am now able to provide some monsters. Ideal for monitors and adult beardies / water dragons. These are guaranteed huge. 

Their calcium content is much greater than pretty much all other feeders, and as you will have seen if you have tried them, reptiles go crazy for them.

I currently supply the UK with these, and if anyone is interested they are welcome to buy in bulk from me.

Livefoods currently supply in smaller quantities to make my job easier.

If anyone wants to know anymore - just ask 

Ian


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

butterwoms.co.uk - on your site are the normal order butterworms a mix of sizes or do you only do the huuuuge ones?


----------



## butterworms.co.uk (Jul 8, 2008)

Any order where size is not stated (100, 250, 500) you get a mixture.

I currently have some super sized ones - mainly to trial. Which are those sold as 50 per tub.

I can do up to 160 a tub of these, but they will be more expensive.

Many thanks

Ian Reynolds
www.butterworms.co.uk


----------



## roguez (Mar 19, 2007)

can they be used as a staple food due to the high calcium content instead of mealworms? i only have the one BD and a leo so 250 would last me a long time

i still plan on giving crickets just want to make sure the level of calcium is good instead of having to add supplements to thier diet


----------

